
Android master key flaw used in the wild - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/351136,android-master-key-flaw-used-in-the-wild.aspx
======
zentrus
Isn't the master key vulnerability related to the SIM card attack, and not to
the app signature vulnerability? Maybe I'm reading the article wrong, but this
article seems to be confusing two non-related vulnerabilities.

